# angeln Juli/august Schweden



## qtarantino (17. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

nach gründlichen Suchen hier und anderswo im www ohne erfolg, hier nun meine fragen.

wir sind ende juli, anfang august am Stråken zwischen växjö und lammhult.

bin "uralubsangler" und habe schon erfolge mittels schleppen auf hecht in irland gesammelt.

kennt jemand den see und wie sieht es mit den ergebnissen zu dieser zeit aus ?

danke für eure hilfe

Gruß

frank


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (17. April 2007)

*AW: angeln Juli/august Schweden*

Hallo Frank,
wo ich angle, kannst Du am Namen erkennen. Auch ich bin 'nur' Urlaubsangler und auch dieses Jahr wieder da oben. 'Mein' See wird wieder der Törn sein, der liegt nicht all zu weit von Deinem Urlaubsort bei der Ortschaft Vissefjärda. Im vorigen Jahr war ich, wie es dieses Jahr mein Wunsch ist, die letzten Augustwochen und Anfang September da. In Deiner Urlaubszeit ist es wegen der ev. Hitze gerade am ungünstigsten dor erfolgreich zu sein, das Wasser hat eine braune Färbung (nichts Schlimmes). Ein Ruderboot ist für den Erfolg entscheident. Mit Schleppen habe ich letztes Jahr nur zwei Hechte (auf Zalt) gefangen, an der Schilfkannte waren nur z.T. grosse Barsche. Die richtigen Hechte und Zander sind wegen des Niedrigwassers(-60cm) und der Temparatur (22°) in die tiefen  Löcher (8m) gezogen. Dort habe ich mit hellen Gufis und Wobblern genügend für den Tisch landen können. Werfen und zupfen oder auch driften.
Anfang August habe die Fischadler junge Nestlinge. Wo und ob ein Horst da ist, kann Du hören. Beobachte die Adler bei der Fischjagd, das machen die den ganzen Tag und Du weisst, wo sich ev. das Schleppen lohnt. Nimm Kamera mit an Bord.
Gruss
Schwefi


----------



## qtarantino (17. April 2007)

*AW: angeln Juli/august Schweden*

danke für den tipp,

ruderboot ist vorhanden, das es bei sommerhitze schwer wird ist mir klar, bin aber guter hoffnung das es diesen sommer nicht so warm wird. kamera an bord ist schon pflicht ;O)
nun ich werde es versuchen (öfters ) wenns klappt ist ok, wenn nicht habe ich es versucht und zeit gehabt in ruhe über die welt nach zudenken |rolleyes

gruß

frank


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (17. April 2007)

*AW: angeln Juli/august Schweden*

Hallo Frank,
ich merke schon, wir schwimmen auf einer Welle. Ich sehe das auch nicht verbissen. Ich fahre machmal auch ohne Angel raus auf den See, einfach weil's schön ist und ich höre auf zu angeln, wenn ich genug gefangen habe. Den Anspruch besonders viel oder besonders grosse Fisch zu landen habe ich nicht. Dass ich in Sachen Fischen  verhältnismässig erfolgreich bin, liegt sicher daran, dass ich mich mit der Lebenweise der Räuber vertraut gemacht habe, vielleicht denke ich manchmal wie ein Hecht/Zander/Aal, ein Barsch denkt nicht, der beisst auf alles, was sich bewegt. Wenn also wegen der grossen Hitze garnichts gehen sollte, Barsche fangen und räuchern!!!
beste Erfolge und einen ruhigen Urlaub in schönster Natur
Schwefi


----------



## qtarantino (18. April 2007)

*AW: angeln Juli/august Schweden*

servus,

mit der einstellung , wir angeln einfach mal und als schleppen vom Kabinenkreutzer in irland aus, wenn wir was fangen ok, wenn nicht auch ok, hat uns einiges an erfolg gebracht.
vorher noch freunde gefragt die richtig angeln, tipps geben lassen und im www gesucht und los gings. aber angeln war/ist nur nebenbeschäftigung im urlaub.
hatten stellenweise mehr erfolg als profiangler, die nur gestaunt haben wieviel hecht wir gefangen hatten als novizen :q
wenn man als anfänger innerhalb 2 stunden 6 hechte an der angel hat, und das bei herrlichsten sonnenschein und die profis hinteruns nix ist das schon seltsam.
die 6 hechte waren aber nicht die einzigen erfolge.

in schweden wird einfach abundzu mit dem ruderboot geschleppt, und vom steg/ufer aus.

gruß

frank


----------



## hauswatz (18. April 2007)

*AW: angeln Juli/august Schweden*

Hallo Frank
Um die Jahreszeit empfielt es sich früh aufzustehen. Da kommen die Hechte aus ihren Löchern in die flacheren Buchten zum Fressen.
Hat auch den Vorteil, dass du nach dem Angeln noch den ganzen Tag für Ausflüge und dergleichen zur Verfügung hast.
Spät Abends geht natürlich auch...
Wenn's mit dem Frühaufstehen nicht klappt und Abends auch keine Angelgelüste mehr zu spüren sind, würde ich (wie Schwedenfischer schon schrieb) mit hellen Gufis den Boden pflügen.
Viel Erfolg
Hej då!
Jean-Pierre


----------



## qtarantino (19. April 2007)

*AW: angeln Juli/august Schweden*

ja so dachte ich mir das auch, früh hecht fangen, den tag gut überbrücken mit anderen urlaubserlebnissen und abends dann nochmal das glück herausfodern 

ausser es ist nicht so gut das wetter, dann auch mal tagsüber. mal sehen ob die schwedischen hechte genauso angriffslustig sind wie die irischen 

gruß

frank


----------



## gezine (21. April 2007)

*AW: angeln Juli/august Schweden*



Schwedenfischer schrieb:


> ...'Mein' See wird wieder der Törn sein, der liegt nicht all zu weit von Deinem Urlaubsort bei der Ortschaft Vissefjärda...Die richtigen Hechte und Zander sind wegen des Niedrigwassers(-60cm) und der Temparatur (22°) in die tiefen  Löcher (8m) gezogen...



Hallo Schwedenfischer!!!#h  Ich war letztes Jahr auch auf dem Törn unterwegs und bin restlos begeistert - das Gewässer ist ein Traum#6 ...allerdings haben wir auch unter dem wenigen Wasser gelitten...gefangen haben wir trotzdem ganz gut. Wir waren Ende August da und hatten ein Haus auf ner kleinen Insel im Süden des Törn gemietet.
Dieses Jahr gehts wieder an den Törn - am 30.6. (das sind noch genau 70Tage!!!|laola: ). Und dieses Jahr bin ich etwas besser auf Zander vorbereitet (KöFi!!!) Ich habe am Törn meinen ersten Zander überhaupt gefangen (80cm). Ausserdem nehme ich diesmal auch mein Echo mit...denn die Löcher habe ich letztes Jahr nur schwer gefunden...:c 
Wo habt ihr denn gewohnt am Törn?? Beste Grüße aus Berlin - Geza


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (23. April 2007)

*AW: angeln Juli/august Schweden*

Hallo Gezine,
das haut mich ja weg, wir müssen uns gesehen haben. Ich war im vorigen Jahr die beiden letzten Augustwochen und eine im September da und jetzt kommt's: auch im Süden des Törns (Buemala/Viken), das große rote Haus, was man von der Straße aus sieht. An der kleinen Insel mit Stuga mußte ich immer vorbei rudern, auf der benachbarten habe die Seeadler ihren Horst mit 3 Jungvögeln gehabt, die habe ich oft beobachtet, als sie flügge geworden sind, die Altvögel haben mir dann 'gezeigt' , wo genau im See der Fisch steht. Von Deiner Insel aus gesehen Richtung Adlerinsel und genau dahinter ist die tiefste Stelle im Törn , da habe ich meine Zander her; etwas weiter südlich, wo die großen Steine aus dem Wasser ragen ist eine herrliche Aalmulde [23:00 Fischfetzen auf Grund und Durchlaufblei] Auf der Halbinsel dort leben zwei Fischotterfamilien!! Kann man bei Regen und in der Dämmerung beobachten. Du/Ihr seid dieses Jahr vor uns da (wieder auf der Insel?) Wir wieder die letzten Augustwochen, damit auch wieder die Körbe voller 'Karl Johann' und Kantareller werden / außerdem müssen wir unseren Vorrat an Preiselbeeren auffüllen.
Ich bin überzeugt, dass das mit dem Fischen bei Euch und uns auch wieder klappt / der Törn ist für jede Überraschung gut. Vorsicht mit den Steinen kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche. Lasse mir paar big mamas drinnen. Eine kurzer Bericht nach Deinem Urlaub würde mir sehr gut tun. Vergiß in dieser Gegend vor lauter Angeln nicht die anderen Sehenwürdigkeiten: Brennerei in Vissefjärda, Blomstergarden, Papierfabrik in Lessebo, Glashütten(Hüttsill!!!), Elchpark, Antikläden, Kalmar/Öland.....und auf der Hinfahrt die Schiffsetzung/Räucherei in Kaseberga (ganz im Süden östlich von Ystad)
Wenn Du noch weitere Tipps brauchst...
die besten Grüße
Schwefi


----------



## Schwedenangler. (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln Juli/august Schweden*

Ich bin bei google auf diesen Thread gestoßen, da ich im kommenden Sommer mal wieder einen Angelurlaub in Schweden vollbringen möchte und eines der beiden Ferienhäuser, die in der engeren Wahl sind, am See Törn liegt. Daher hole ich diesen alten Thread nochmal hoch und würde mich über weitere Antworten mit Erfahrungen bezüglich dieses Sees sehr freuen.


----------



## J&J Fishing (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: angeln Juli/august Schweden*

Ich habe eine Frage ich fahre im August nach Schweden wo hin weiß ich noch nicht das wollte ich euch fragen wo kann man in Schweden am besten angeln(Region und See)
es soll auf Hecht gehen und welche Kunstköder soll ich mitnehmen(Name).
Schon mal Danke#6


----------



## loete1970 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: angeln Juli/august Schweden*

@ J&J Fishing: wenn Du die SuFu in diesem Forum anwirfst, wird Dir super geholfen....


----------



## J&J Fishing (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: angeln Juli/august Schweden*

tut mir leid ich bin neu und weiß wirklich nicht wie das alles funktioniert|kopfkrat


----------



## loete1970 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: angeln Juli/august Schweden*

ein Stück weiter oben auf Suchen gehen, erweiterte Suche und dann funktioniert es!


----------

